# The Bach Woods



## starthrower

Normally I hate TV commercials, but this is pretty cool!

http://www.onbeing.org/blog/touch-wood-japanese-forest-bach/3753


----------



## PetrB

LOL. Rube Goldberg Bach, and what a tragic waste of wood


----------



## CypressWillow

Wow! 
Gotta admire the creativity.


----------

